# Why do the Geese keep flairing? Help



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

What would cause geese to flare when they get within 50 yards of my spread. I have my blind covered well and I quit calling before that. I have a wing waver and dont think that would scare them. :x


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If your in a feild that the geese have been using and they're flaring off at the last minute, they're seeing something, which could be a number of things, Is the profile of you blind up too high? Is your blind mudded? are your decoys clean? the list goes on, take a minute after your all set up and walk the perimeter of your spread out far enough to take it all in. You say they flare at 50 yds. are they seeing you or your buddies face watching them? even worse if somone wears glasses and the sun hits them. You'll find the problem your getting them looking so your on track now start fine tuning which is what your doing now and you'll get them
good luck


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I was sitting in a somewhat snow covered wheat field and I had my "Finisher" blind all covered in hay and at the lowest setting. My decoys were pretty clean and I was wearing a face mask. I had a couple of decoys setting beside my blind to help cover up. Even with some flaring I was still able to get several to land on me. Thanks for the input.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When you walk 100 yards away from your spread, can you see your blind? If so, I'm sure it's more visiable if you were 30 yards up as well.

If the field is mostly snow covered and all you have is hay on your blind, you should look into some cheap christmas tree flocking spray. If you find it now, it'll be very discounted. Works well.

But I'm only guessing since I don't exactly know what you're running.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I have two dozen dekes and half are bigfeet and half are shells with one wing waver. I tried to spread snow over it but there wasn't quite enough to scoop up and spread over the blind like I wanted to. I will have to remember that for next year. Thanks. I not doing to bad for my very first time though. I just started hunting geese this month and have 21 to my belt along with 2 bands. So I must be doing something right. Still need some work with the calling though.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Keep at it. If everyone got it right the first time it wouldn't be any fun. :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Sean Ehmke said:


> I have two dozen dekes and half are bigfeet and half are shells with one wing waver. I tried to spread snow over it but there wasn't quite enough to scoop up and spread over the blind like I wanted to. I will have to remember that for next year. Thanks. I not doing to bad for my very first time though. I just started hunting geese this month and have 21 to my belt along with 2 bands. So I must be doing something right. Still need some work with the calling though.


You could maybe try getting some fake snow like for X-mas trees
That might work


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Also, for the heck of it.....spread out the decoys a bit and leave the blind in the truck. Lay in whites (if it's snow covered) behind a couple bigfoots and see what happens. And I personally wouldn't use the waver inside of 100 yards, only from a distance to get their attention.

21 and 2 bands sounds just fine to me. Sounds like you're doing something right.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is my best advice. If you are attached to your blind and in a snowy field bring along some toilet paper. This will work wonders. I have used it when it snows unexpectedly overnight. Nothing works better than some tp in your stubble straps. Put long strips through all the rows. It will fool the geese. It is also ultra cheap and ultra convenient.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I just had to add that you are a lucky dude. I have shot over a hundred geese and still no bands. Totally jealous.


----------

